# HP notebook doesnt boot up...shows blank screen



## mickeykhanna (Apr 1, 2008)

hi
i have a hp pavilion dv2119tx notebook since last 1.5 yrs. last week i had a problem with booting up my notebook. it refused to boot up n i got 3 beeps (1 long n 2 short), then i called hp support n they told me its graphics card faliure and asked me 266 pounds for repair. Having a good knowledge of computers...i got the motherboard myself and replaced it today. The notebook started wrking fine after tht......

but suddenly i got a blue screen while i was wrking on it..... i had to reboot it.... within few mins of booting into windows..i again got a blue screen...and since then my notebook is not booting up.. all i get is the sound of the fan..dvd drive.... n the blue lights including power button lights up....but thrs nothing on the screen... n it seems even the hard disk is not wrking....as i cant see its light on/blinking....

i have tried resetting the RAM, HDD but didnt wrkd

what can be the problem?? pls help


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

mickeykhanna said:


> hi
> i have a hp pavilion dv2119tx notebook since last 1.5 yrs. last week i had a problem with booting up my notebook. it refused to boot up n i got 3 beeps (1 long n 2 short), then i called hp support n they told me its graphics card faliure and asked me 266 pounds for repair. Having a good knowledge of computers...i got the motherboard myself and replaced it today. The notebook started wrking fine after tht......
> 
> but suddenly i got a blue screen while i was wrking on it..... i had to reboot it.... within few mins of booting into windows..i again got a blue screen...and since then my notebook is not booting up.. all i get is the sound of the fan..dvd drive.... n the blue lights including power button lights up....but thrs nothing on the screen... n it seems even the hard disk is not wrking....as i cant see its light on/blinking....
> ...


so the system boots but gets a blue screen? if so, do you see the logo splash screen come up?

Try running Memtest86+ to test your ram. Test them one stick installed at a time. Run at least 2 passes. if your RAM sticks are good then try booting linux live CD (ex. Ubuntu). you do not have to install it on your hard drive - just run it from CD drive. this will eliminate possible hard drive or Windows related problems. if symptom persists under linux then it can be something inside your system (i.e. motherboard, etc).

do post back if have the results.


----------



## mickeykhanna (Apr 1, 2008)

theres no display.... screen is blank...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

mickeykhanna said:


> theres no display.... screen is blank...


if you have not done so yet, hook up an external display and see if it's working on the the external monitor. if this still fails, it could be a video card problem or your motherboard.


----------



## mickeykhanna (Apr 1, 2008)

i have tried the external display.... its still not wrking....


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

mickeykhanna said:


> i have tried the external display.... its still not wrking....


Hi,

so we have a blank screen (using LCD or external display). when we say blank we mean no logo appearing, no post, no blinking cursor... is this similar to your case?


----------



## mickeykhanna (Apr 1, 2008)

theres no display at all.....
no logo..no blinking cursor... 
i have chkd the lcd display on other hp laptop (same make) and it wrkd fine..... so thrs nothing wrong with the lcd display....


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

mickeykhanna said:


> theres no display at all.....
> no logo..no blinking cursor...
> i have chkd the lcd display on other hp laptop (same make) and it wrkd fine..... so thrs nothing wrong with the lcd display.... -- if you have also tried with external monitor and the problem remains (still 1 long and 2 short beeps), it could point to your video card. Check your system specs if your video card is integrated. If NOT integrated, may be you can start from there. Try replacing it first. On the other hand if it is integrated, then a motherboard replacement may be required.


----------



## mickeykhanna (Apr 1, 2008)

well as i said before... i had graphics problem last week, i used to get 1 long and 2 short beeps which indicated the faulty graphic display...and since its a integrated graphics card, so i replaced it with a new motherboard.... and my laptop worked fine for a day.... then suddenly stopped booting again with no display at all and no sound on the boot as well...

Note: HDD light doesn't lights up as well...but HDD is wrking fine on other machine...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

mickeykhanna said:


> well as i said before... i had graphics problem last week, i used to get 1 long and 2 short beeps which indicated the faulty graphic display...and since its a integrated graphics card, so i replaced it with a new motherboard.... and my laptop worked fine for a day.... then suddenly stopped booting again with no display at all and no sound on the boot as well...
> 
> Note: HDD light doesn't lights up as well...but HDD is wrking fine on other machine...


Oh OK... sorry I thought you still get the 2 beeps.. my bad. Have you tried a reset? If not, try:
1. remove battery and unplug from AC 
2. press power ON button for 30 secs.
3. release power ON button
4. attach battery and plug in AC
5. power ON as normal


----------



## mickeykhanna (Apr 1, 2008)

tried it mate....but no use.... still the same....
i hate HP now...worst notebook one can have....


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

mickeykhanna said:


> tried it mate....but no use.... still the same....
> i hate HP now...worst notebook one can have....


so sorry to hear that... it looks like a motherboard problem.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi mickey,

as i was cleaning the insides of my HP laptop today, i noticed that i cannot get it to power ON after. i noticed that the power ON button seem to be not reaching the switch on the motherboard. i tried other buttons and i got lucky that the button with the envelope symbol on it works like the power ON button.

i tried several times and I noticed that although the power ON button worked, there were times that it did not. I even tried doing it directly on the switch on the mobo ( with AC power plugged ) using toothpick made of plastic and it behaves the same. so i guess it might be that switch on the motherboard.

so what's the whole point in telling you this? hmmm, i think we have similar problem and may be you can try it too.


----------



## mwdk2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

:wave:

*lastweek I got the same problem and I don't know what to do can you tell me what have you done? *
:upset:


----------



## kezoe (Nov 1, 2008)

hopefully this will assist anyone who has the same problem.

I have a DV6152EU HP Pavillion Laptop. It's 18 months old and purchased from a local Comet store.

Last week when switching it on I too got the 1 long beep followed immediately by two short beeps. The screen was black and it failed to go past this point. Looking at the very same problems on the Internet I came up with two points to my conclusion.

1 Never go near a Pavillion again (it keeps on breaking)
2 The motherboard had failed

Shipped a replacement motherboard from China and fitted it 10 minutes ago as I write this. Switched it on and hey presto, it's still broken with the old beep sequence again. I thought, surely there must be another hardware problem.

Now I replaced one of the half gig chips 6 months ago with a 1 gig. So I removed 1 memory chip at a time and hit the start. When a certain half gig chip was out it started absolutely fine. So if you're reading this don't assume it's totalled or reach for a new motherboard. Carefully check those ram chips and hopefully avoid my pain.

:wave:


----------



## gthhill (Dec 31, 2008)

I had a similar problem this morning on an HP Pavillion DV6000 series laptop... i.e long beep followed by 2 short beeps and black screen. I was however able to get the laptop to boot and took the steps to back up everything important to my external HD. Among the many quirks this laptop has come with, is a power related feature... i.e switching on does not mean power reaches all the necessary parts... and it powers off with a peow sound and tries again. When the latest problem occurred I was inspired by a comment on this forum about noticing the motherboard switch not going on etc. We made an accidental discovery about the laptop that the quickplay or DVD button also switches the laptop on... and in this case using either of these buttons got round what appeared to be a lack of power to the graphics card... I am not saying this is anything like a permanent fix (might even be a fluke) but it may offer people the chance to run diagnostics or backup anything important before it finally gives up for good.


----------



## MAx_min (Nov 13, 2010)

Dear all

I have problem with HP 6350b, my notebook cant reboot if i turn shut down.... so i push my power to get my notebook off

any idea how to fix it?

regards


----------

